# 5 Masonic books you can't live without



## Mosaic (Aug 15, 2013)

Hypotherically, lets say your Masonic bookshelf is on fire and you can only save FIVE MASONIC book (not including VSLs)... What do you save?


----------



## masson_grader (Aug 15, 2013)

Hiram key, pillars of the earth, born in blood


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Ratchet (Aug 15, 2013)

The Secret Psychology of Freemasonry, Born in Blood, Anderson's Constitution, Ahiman Rezon, & the Regis Manuscript


----------



## jwhoff (Aug 15, 2013)

Impossible!  I can't name only five books.  How about five authors starting with Fort Newton, Claudy, Pike, Porter ... told you I couldn't get there from here.


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 16, 2013)

The Meaning of Masonry, Novo Clavis Esoterika, Observing the Craft (hardbound edition), The Builders... and reserving the fifth space, because we all know that the thought process changes during an actual emergency.


----------



## MarkR (Aug 16, 2013)

The ones I can't live without are the ones still sitting in a stack that I haven't read yet.


----------



## Michael Hatley (Aug 16, 2013)

Mackey's Encyclopedia set.  Mine is a five volume set.


----------



## dhouseholder (Aug 16, 2013)

Cipher book anyone? :001_tongue:


----------



## tomasball (Aug 16, 2013)

Gould's History of Freemasonry Throughout the World.  I'd have to figure out which volume to leave out.


----------



## coachn (Aug 16, 2013)

The Building Better Builders Series of Uncommon Masonic Education Books and DVDs ;-)


----------



## otherstar (Aug 16, 2013)

Here is my five:

_The Monitor of the Grand Lodge of Texas_
_Introduction to Freemasonry_, Carl Claudy (3 small volumes, I've seen one-volume editions available)
_The Lodge and the Craft_, Rollin Blackmer

EDIT:
_The Freemason at Work, _by Harry Carr -- bar none, one of the most comprehensive books on Freemasonry I've ever seen.
_Freemaon's Guide and Compendion,. _Bernard E. Jones and J. Heron Lepper[h=3][/h]



That's pretty much it. Those are the only books I read, and re-read time and again. Most of the masonic books I've read are one time only reads.


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 16, 2013)

coachn said:


> The Building Better Builders Series of Uncommon Masonic Education Books and DVDs ;-)


Really, Brother John? Hundreds of years of Masonic writings and thousands of years of ancillary works, and you would grab your own publications?


----------



## Rufus (Aug 20, 2013)

Mosaic said:


> Hypotherically, lets say your Masonic bookshelf is on fire and you can only save FIVE MASONIC book (not including VSLs)... What do you save?


Carl Claudy "Introduction to Freemasonry", Morals and dogma by Albert Pike, and "Meditations" of Marcus Aurelius (
i liked the masonic philosophy of this book).


----------



## coachn (Aug 20, 2013)

trysquare said:


> Really, Brother John? Hundreds of years of Masonic writings and thousands of years of ancillary works, and you would grab your own publications?


 Yes, I would my Brother.  I reread them continuously.  They remind me of what I have already discovered and had forgotten.   They help me focus my efforts upon Building me better.   And they are the very books that I wished I had been given or were at least available when I went through the degrees and because they didn't exist for me, I wrote them.  And for that matter, the original question asked for me to save 5 "MASONIC" books, and I really do not see many books mentioned in this thread that fit that description.  Most all the books that were mentioned have to do with FREEMASONRY and not MASONRY.  The former is all about the Organization of Brothers.  The later is all about Building Better Builders.  So, yes, I would in this hypothetical situation reach for them first.  They focus upon making good men better men, not making good members better members.  Thanks for asking!


----------



## Rufus (Aug 21, 2013)

coachn said:


> They focus upon making good men better men, not making good members better members.



I agree!

The book is not only a source of information, but a guide to action. They help us build ourselves and change human nature.


----------



## coachn (Aug 21, 2013)

Rufus said:


> I agree!
> 
> The book is not only a source of information, but a guide to action. They help us build ourselves and change human nature.


And that is exactly why I would save them.  They are a written account of what I have found best guides me Masonicly.


----------



## Rufus (Aug 21, 2013)

coachn said:


> And that is exactly why I would save them.  They are a written account of what I have found best guides me Masonicly.



Dear brother of John, I have a question for you.

You have undoubtedly read books that are not and Masonic authors of these books are not Masons, but still they carry the Masonic philosophy, teachings, ideas, Masonic morality and ethics.
Have you read these books?
What can you advise of his many years of experience?


----------



## coachn (Aug 21, 2013)

Rufus said:


> Dear brother of John, I have a question for you.
> 
> You have undoubtedly read books that are not and Masonic authors of these books are not Masons, but still they carry the Masonic philosophy, teachings, ideas, Masonic morality and ethics.
> Have you read these books?


 If I understand what you are asking, Yes


Rufus said:


> What can you advise of his many years of experience?


huh?


----------



## buckeyebro (Aug 21, 2013)

meditations all the way!

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Rufus (Aug 22, 2013)

coachn said:


> If I understand what you are asking, Yes


Yes.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 24, 2013)

Personally:

The Scottish Rite Ritual Monitor and Guide
Morals and Dogma, Annotated
Esoterika
Coil's Masonic Encyclopedia
The Alchemical Keys To Masonic Ritual


----------



## detroit2jim (Aug 24, 2013)

SteveR said:


> Personally:
> 
> The Scottish Rite Ritual Monitor and Guide
> Morals and Dogma, Annotated
> ...



I have to say my favorite is "Mystic Tie" by Mackey. If you are unfamiliar with it, it's a great read and with strengthen your view on the Craft in the mid 19th century that can be applied today.  A must rescue from my burning shelf. 

Jim


Detroit Lodge No. 2 F&AM


----------



## Rufus (Aug 24, 2013)

SteveR said:


> The Alchemical Keys To Masonic Ritual


Hmm, interesting. 
Can I ask why you like this book?


----------



## SteveR (Aug 24, 2013)

It explains a lot of the origins of our degrees, and when you see the degrees after reading this book, they will take on a new dimension with an even deeper meaning. Bro. Tim Hogan (the author), is in my Valley of Denver SR, and he's well known for his massive amount of research and knowledge. He would be humble and deny it, but I can see brethren viewing his work in a hundred years similarly to how we view Bro. Pike's work.

I would encourage any brother that has been through all 3 degrees to read it. If your an EA or FC, wait until after you've become a MM, or a lot of the book will be dark to you.

By the way, Bro. Albert Pike also felt alchemy had a lot of influence on our rituals. 

Sent from Freemason Connect HD


----------



## jwhoff (Aug 24, 2013)

Masonry takes teachings from the mysteries of mankind.  The more we know the more we see less and less differences through man's quest for his maker.  Yes, there are abominations and charlatans along the way.  Both, I may add in and out of mainstream religion.  Still man's honest, serious search for his relevance follows a narrow path.


----------



## BigDre357 (Aug 25, 2013)

The Bible, Morals and Dogma, Freemasons For Dummies, The Jurisprudence Of Freemasonry, Albert Mackey's Encyclopedia of Freemasonry of which I have 2 volumes that are 1901 copyrighted and published

SMIB /G\


----------



## BigDre357 (Aug 25, 2013)

View attachment 3429View attachment 3430View attachment 3431View attachment 3432
 my personal little corner in my house

SMIB /G\


----------



## rhitland (Aug 28, 2013)

I had a list of 5 but that picture of the paddle brought memories flooding my brain from school.  Are you an old school teacher Big Dre or that paddle have masonic significance?


----------



## BigDre357 (Aug 28, 2013)

Lol we used to use them during certain aspects of initiation. Since I was a little heavy handed with them one of the brothers made that for me as a gift to show his appreciation. He said he wouldn't have felt like he earned his degrees without experiencing something outside of the actual ritual that made him appreciate his lessons and degrees more but do to a brother that came over from a Greek frat we stopped using them 

SMIB /G\


----------



## Charles D. Stone (Aug 28, 2013)

One that I would definitely take is the Holy Bible presented to me when I made MM.

Since I posted this last year I would say I can save more than five. I was able to find an app for my Smartphone that is, supposably a complete Masonic library. It is cheaper than the cost of each book individually.
Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (Aug 28, 2013)

Man this is TOUGH...I love to read.  So I will do my best here.  My first choice is easy.

I am going with Morals and Dogma.  Next is probably Esoterika.  Starting to sweat, but I am going with Alchemical Keys to Masonic Ritual, then Lost Keys of Freemasonry and....not sure I can do this without passing out because there is so much great stuff....but....for the sake of the post and having to stick to five I would go with Born In Blood (because it had such an effect on my journey)...he made me want to know more about my history.  

That being said it would be super hard for me not to grab Restorations of Masonic Geometry and Symbolry, Egypt the Cradle of Ancient Masonry, Bob Davis new book on ritual called The Mason's Word.  Also I love Jim Tresner's But I Digress...I always feel like we are sitting on the back porch of his cabin talking Masonry when I read it (I am biased though, I helped him with it and he allowed me to write the forward).  Mitchell's two volume history rocks, Sickel's Ahiman Rezon would be very difficult to leave behind.  I will admit to loving Book of Hiram by Lohmas....see its just getting worse.


----------



## Squire Bentley (Aug 28, 2013)

House Undivided, The Meaning of Masonry, Revolutionary Brotherhood, The Compasses and the Cross, Out Of The Shadows


----------



## JTM (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm going to go with the ignorant answer... the books i was given on the alter... the bible, the bylaws, the apron, and that's about it.  I don't know that I'd bring a masonic book other than that over another book...it's a long discussion about why.


----------



## MarkR (Aug 29, 2013)

BigDre357 said:


> Lol we used to use them during certain aspects of initiation. Since I was a little heavy handed with them one of the brothers made that for me as a gift to show his appreciation. He said he wouldn't have felt like he earned his degrees without experiencing something outside of the actual ritual that made him appreciate his lessons and degrees more but do to a brother that came over from a Greek frat we stopped using them
> 
> SMIB /G\


You honestly used paddles on Masonic initiates?  I would never join ANYTHING that required me to submit to hazing, much less physical abuse.  Did your Grand Lodge know and approve of that?


----------



## Roy Vance (Aug 29, 2013)

Frater Cliff Porter said:


> Man this is TOUGH...I love to read. So I will do my best here. My first choice is easy.
> 
> I am going with Morals and Dogma. Next is probably Esoterika. Starting to sweat, but I am going with Alchemical Keys to Masonic Ritual, then Lost Keys of Freemasonry and....not sure I can do this without passing out because there is so much great stuff....but....for the sake of the post and having to stick to five I would go with Born In Blood (because it had such an effect on my journey)...he made me want to know more about my history.
> 
> That being said it would be super hard for me not to grab Restorations of Masonic Geometry and Symbolry, Egypt the Cradle of Ancient Masonry, Bob Davis new book on ritual called The Mason's Word. Also I love Jim Tresner's But I Digress...I always feel like we are sitting on the back porch of his cabin talking Masonry when I read it (I am biased though, I helped him with it and he allowed me to write the forward). Mitchell's two volume history rocks, Sickel's Ahiman Rezon would be very difficult to leave behind. I will admit to loving Book of Hiram by Lohmas....see its just getting worse.



You sir, are as bad as I am when it comes to your books, except I don't have Esoterika or Brother Davis' book yet. It seems that I cannot find a copy of Esoterika, reasonably priced, anywhere. Oh yeah, I almost forgot, I have not yet received Brother Hogan's book yet, either.


----------



## Proudvet09 (Oct 13, 2013)

I believe a solution to this issue would be to place your readings in a fireproof safe. Lol...just a bit of friendly sarcasm. My apologies bretheren

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## BigDre357 (Oct 15, 2013)

Yeah but we stopped on our own because the other lodges that did it took it the the Greek feat point of hazing we just gave a pop here and there 

SMIB /G\


----------



## Thegentlesoldier (Oct 16, 2013)

The History of Freemasonry by Albert G Mackey opened many new doors for me. All of the sudden I found lots of new material. 
Solomon's Builders was a wealth of Masonic knowledge concerning the first century of Speculative Masonry in America. 
Born in Blood is awesome
I also subscribe to Mo Lodge of Research and Masonic Research Network. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## crono782 (Oct 16, 2013)

Currently, Esoterika by Pike, Book of the Chapter by Mackey, Lightfoot's Monitor with Commentaries by Lightfoot, Alchemical Keys to Masonic Ritual by Hogan, and Scottish Rite Monitor and Guide by de Hoyos


----------



## Thegentlesoldier (Jan 9, 2014)

These are 5 of the latest best books I read and I highly recommend them for any serious researcher. Not for novice probably. 

Sworn in Secret: Freemasonry and the Knights Templar by Sanford Holst 2012
Ancient to Modern includes Knights Templar to Rosslyn Chapel 

The Hiram Key: Pharaohs, Freemasons and the Discovery of the Secrete Scrolls of Jesus by Christopher Knight and Robert Lomas 1996
Ancient times to modern history including Knights Templar and many other aspects

The Lost Keys of Freemasonry by Manly P Hall original published 1923, republished 2006
From ancient times to modern. 

Cracking the Freemasons Code by Robert L D Cooper 2007. 
I actually met this author and interviewed him. He is awesome and very knowledgeable. 

House Un divided: The Story of Freemasonry and the Civil War by Allen E Roberts 1961, 1990
Awesome account of Freemasonry during the American Civil War from both the North and South perspective as well as Soldiers and Prisoners. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## cacarter (Jan 9, 2014)

<Franctically writing down all the books listed and then adding them to my amazon wishlist.>


----------



## BigDre357 (Jan 11, 2014)

cacarter said:


> <Franctically writing down all the books listed and then adding them to my amazon wishlist.>



Lol don't hurt yourself 

Illus. Bro. Drennon P.M. 32Â°


----------



## Companion Joe (Jan 22, 2014)

History of Freemasonry in Tennessee - Snodgrass
The Book of the Chapter - Mackey
Better Angels of Our Nature - Halleran
the lodge history I am writing
the brief lodge history I have that was published in 1914


----------



## Thegentlesoldier (Feb 7, 2014)

I have been doing a lot of reading here lately about Prince Henry Sinclair of Scotland and Roslyn Chapel. 
The Lost Colony of the Templars- Verrazano's Secret Mission by, Steven Sora is a wealth of knowledge. 
The Knights Templar in the New World-How Henry Sinclair Brought the Grail to Arcadia, by William F Mann is a good read. 
La Merica by Arthur Faram opened an entirely new field of Masonic study to me. 
The Stone Puzzle of Rosslyn Chapel by Phillip Coppens is very interesting. 
The Hooked X by Scott Wolter started me out on my new quest for the continuation of the Templars. 
I have a few more books on my reading list, but if you know of another book on this topic let me know so I can research it too. Thank you


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 28, 2014)

I've heard so much on this forum about Born in Blood that I am going to check my library system to see if they have a copy.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 31, 2014)

I went to the local branch of our public library today and had them check to see if they had Born in Blood at any of the branches. They found one copy at another branch and have sent for it. Eager to read it.


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 31, 2014)

Remember that much of it represents a theory, a "creation myth" of the origins if the Craft.


----------



## Flatworlder (Aug 31, 2014)

For me, if I was to only have five books. 
I would say Hiram Key, but only because it was the book that started it all off. The book I had in common with the brother who told me he was a freemason and I then shared my interest. The next would be the book Born in Blood. Hmmm... I have to think of the other three.. so many to choose from. I guess I would have to say the VOSL. for sure.. and then two more.. someone give me a suggestion.


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 31, 2014)

There are three pages of suggestions posted in this thread...


----------



## Flatworlder (Aug 31, 2014)

Geeesh.. and you would think an avid reader would have read the previous posts.. lol.


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Flatworlder (Aug 31, 2014)

trysquare said:


>


What would we do without Brotherhood to point out each others mistakes..lol


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Aug 31, 2014)

The five books that I cannot live without.......................... are probably the next five books that I will buy


----------



## Bro. Vinny (Sep 1, 2014)

I just finished born in blood and it was a great read. Make sure you have a lot of time, your not going to want to put it down. He makes interesting connections you may or may not have heard before with evidence to back it up. Good luck.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 1, 2014)

trysquare said:


> Remember that much of it represents a theory, a "creation myth" of the origins if the Craft.


Got it, thank you brother.


----------



## Morris (Jan 22, 2015)

Ratchet said:


> The Secret Psychology of Freemasonry, Born in Blood, Anderson's Constitution, Ahiman Rezon, & the Regis Manuscript


Not sure how I missed it but I've just learned of the Ahiman Rezon.


----------



## hanzosbm (May 11, 2015)

Roy Vance said:


> It seems that I cannot find a copy of Esoterika, reasonably priced, anywhere.



I suppose it depends on your definition of 'reasonably priced', but for the love of the GAOTU don't spend $500 on Amazon.

http://www.scottishritestore.org/cg...es&detail=yes&category=1&subcat=9&item_no=221


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 11, 2015)

Why on earth are they500-600$ on amazon?


----------



## hanzosbm (May 12, 2015)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Why on earth are they500-600$ on amazon?


The only thing I can think of is that the book isn't in wide scale printing and the people who own copies aren't giving them up.  For this reason, the secondary market is pretty thin and people don't realize you can buy it directly.  Just a guess.


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 12, 2015)

That's still crazy....if u have an earlier copy t must be worth a fortune


----------



## hanzosbm (May 12, 2015)

Agreed. 

I had not heard of it prior to reading this thread, now it is at the top of my books to get.  I've got a birthday coming up and asked for W.L. Wilmshurst's Meaning of Masonry.  Once I've read that, I'll either move on to one of  his other books to get a copy of Esoterika.


----------



## Morris (May 12, 2015)

hanzosbm said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I had not heard of it prior to reading this thread, now it is at the top of my books to get.  I've got a birthday coming up and asked for W.L. Wilmshurst's Meaning of Masonry.  Once I've read that, I'll either move on to one of  his other books to get a copy of Esoterika.


Definitely use the Scottish rite link posted a few back. You don't have to be Scottish rite (or even a Freemason) to order it there. But they sell out then go on waits for more publishing. So when it's there get it. 

Wilmhurst is a good read. I recommend using a highlighter when reading it. His thoughts are mixed for me but still glad I read it.


----------



## hanzosbm (May 12, 2015)

Morris said:


> Wilmhurst is a good read. I recommend using a highlighter when reading it. His thoughts are mixed for me but still glad I read it.



I found his Meaning of Masonry online (not sure if it was the full version or not) and after reading the first chapter, I needed more.  Later chapters may or may not interest me as much, but I liked the direction it was going.


----------



## promason (May 15, 2015)

Hiram..ULTIMATE SOURCE/PILAR/FOUNDATION..light everyone..blessings!!!!


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (May 15, 2015)

Spirit of Masonry by Bailey Foster is available online.

https://books.google.com/books?id=Q...ce=gbs_ge_summary_r&cad=0#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## GKA (Aug 4, 2015)

It would have to be the history of Royal Arch Masonry, but its seven volumes, hmmmmmm


----------



## Jason Bryce (Aug 29, 2017)

In no particular order...

Wilmshurst - The Meaning of Masonry
Steinmetz - Freemasonry Its Hidden Meaning
Hall - Lost Keys
Schiavello - Know Thyself
My Ritual Book


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 30, 2017)

Jason Bryce said:


> In no particular order...
> 
> Wilmshurst - The Meaning of Masonry
> Steinmetz - Freemasonry Its Hidden Meaning
> ...


Good picks!


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 30, 2017)

Jason Bryce said:


> Wilmshurst - The Meaning of Masonry


Add "The Masonic Initiation" as volume 2 of that one.


----------



## Bloke (Sep 11, 2017)

Ritual Book, Book of Workings, Constitution, my VSL and a Transactions from the PA Lodge of research - first three are practical, last two sentimental.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 11, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Ritual Book, Book of Workings, Constitution, my VSL and a Transactions from the PA Lodge of research - first three are practical, last two sentimental.


A list that we all can use.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Sep 12, 2017)

I know this thread is old, but im wondering what a paddle has to do with Freemasonry? It is becoming more common to see college greek symbols associated with freemasonry

Sent from my LG-LS997 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

